# SHADOW ROSS TAPES for Psychological Warfare



## Rommel (Apr 21, 2003)

I was surfing the ROSS web page when I came upon this:


SHADOW
Physical Training for Psychological Warfare
Course Fee: $497.00 (Video and Manual); Available ONLY to USA Licensed ROSS Coaches, approved US Military personnel, and sworn US Law Enforcement personnel.  

http://www.amerross.com/videos.html

Has anyone seen what this is all about? Are there any reviews of this anywhere? How many videos are included and why is it so expensive? Can sworn Canadian Law Enforcement personnel also purchase it? How about retired US Military personnel?


----------



## arnisador (Jun 11, 2003)

Is no one familiar with these?


----------

